# Bombing Bombed



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

If you have followed the Mass Bombing thread then you know that Mr. shuckins had made a small threat to me about hitting me with a very nice cigar (Cohiba Gran Reserva)when we reached 80 participants. Well it seems that Ron could not stand to see this cigar travel alone for fear that it would get lonely.

Below is a pic of the aforementioned Cohiba Gran Reserva along with it's fellow travelers.










Ron, I don't know what to say about this most generous gift. I am truly amazed at the generosity you show here every day and I am humbled by it.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like the Camacho turned green with envy staring at its neighbor. :faint:








:thumb:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Candela wrappers always look strange to me. GR and Behike...wow.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Those look YUMMY !!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Seeing that remind me that I am an amateur amongst Pro's


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice, and very well deserved!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

That Shuckins drops the big bombs!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool.. you have your St. Patricks Day cigar all ready to go. Great bomb Ron.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice Ron. Which one is going to get toasted first Donnie?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

_*insert cat-call whistle here*_ :shock:

*That* is a smackdown! :spank:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

harley33 said:


> Very nice Ron. Which one is going to get toasted first Donnie?


Well the Cohibas will need a nice long nap. Not sure about which of the others I will smoke first but I will post up in the Thank You thread whn they do get torched.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, beautiful cigars and probably the most generous I could've ever imagined!!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

DAAAAAMNNN!!! Nice hit Ron. Enjoy those, some very nice cigars!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> Cool.. you have your St. Patricks Day cigar all ready to go. Great bomb Ron.


lol, I can already see the St. Patrick's day Candela thread now.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ufda Ron, one of the best hits I've seen.

I expect a full, detailed review Donnie!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Ufda Ron, one of the best hits I've seen.
> 
> I expect a full, detailed review Donnie!


Ufda?


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

The "Shuckins Special" band is a nice touch... Excellent hit, and well deserved. Nice one Ron.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Great hit, Ron. You really don't half ass this whole bombing thing, do you? Enjoy those beautiful cigars, Donnie, I look forward to your reviews on them!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice bombing run Ron. Fantastic selection.

You deserve every one Donnie.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Well the Cohibas will need a nice long nap. Not sure about which of the others I will smoke first but I will post up in the Thank You thread whn they do get torched.


the arsenio is smoking nice right now...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Well the Cohibas will need a nice long nap. Not sure about which of the others I will smoke first but I will post up in the Thank You thread whn they do get torched.


You're almost to 10K posts! Those are definitely special occasion sticks. I have a 52 sitting in the humi for a special time. Hope that you enjoy it when it happens and thanks for commanding the "special" operation.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shuckins said:


> the arsenio is smoking nice right now...


Thanks Ron. I will give it a few days in the cooler and then torch it! :tu


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice, enjoy them it was deserved. Nice job Ron


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Seeing that remind me that I am an amateur amongst Pro's


What he said.

In spades.

All caps.

Italic, bold, underlined, 72-point font.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dam that musta hurt!!! Great hit Ron!! Enjoy Donnie!! That'll teach you to organize historic bombing runs!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW!!! Thats all I have to say!!! WOW...and sit on that Behike for a bunch of yrs.....Enjoy bro....very well deserved!!!!


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

With bombs like these dropping, im even embarrassed to drop mine! They def wont have as much a BANG!!

Im not worthy....def a newbie amongst pros!!! Amazing hit!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Ufda?


Norwegian (and maybe other Scandinoovian) expression denoting a range of meanings from "Oops" to "Holy mackerel!"


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

You're going to take some time off, relax, recuperate, and have a cigar after that hit.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The most generous man on puff, Proud to have him as one of my best friends. WTG Ron! :thumb:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

smelvis said:


> The most generous man on puff, Proud to have him as one of my best friends. WTG Ron! :thumb:


Well said by one of my best Puff friends about one of my best Puff friends and both bombing buddies.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodnessgracious but those are purty schticks!! :nod:

Congratulations Donnie and thanks for doing such a great job on the 
"Shock Bomb"!

Youse Guysies what are going crwazy wit da bombs _are_ *The Bomb!*

:clap2:....:clap2:.... :yo: :clap2:....:clap2:....

.


----------

